# rear spoiler question on 1970 GTO



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

New to your forum and looking forward to meeting some of you. I just purchased a 70 Judge and am in the process of having it painted. The rear spoiler (wing) is black (Polar white body), but need to know the code or correct paint (color/sheen/texture) to do this right. Same question for the hood scoops. Thanks


----------



## ksussex (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello..i have the same Judge..it also had a black wing..but after sending my information to PHS..most all of these..came with a polar white wing..your build sheet..which PHS has..tells if it comes with black wing..along with alot of information about your car..


----------



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

ksussex said:


> Hello..i have the same Judge..it also had a black wing..but after sending my information to PHS..most all of these..came with a polar white wing..your build sheet..which PHS has..tells if it comes with black wing..along with alot of information about your car..


Thanks Ksussex. I have looked at the build sheet and must be missing the item. Do you know which box number to look in and how to determine if it is body color or BLACK? My car was an Arlington manufacture car. i had heard that they came with black spoilers


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. The fact that a polar white Judge was built out of the Arlington plant doesn't automatically mean it had a satin black rear spoiler. Polar white Judges with the WT7 were built out out of at least 3 assembly plants, How early (body build) is your Judge? If iits an Oct '69 build, does it have the wide pedestal mount spoiler?


----------

